# IT Course and writing code on a G5



## rickself (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure if this is the place but here goes.
I am finishing up my secound block of online classes with University of Phoenix, 9 months away from my AA in IT/MIS. I miss the days of long ago, writing If-else and loops on the Atari 800 and Commodore. I really need software for my new G5 Mac (Leopard) that I can practice and test what I am writing so it all makes more sense than writing into my notebook with pencil. But I still need my Mac for video and photo editing. Is there such a program that a novice can run without losing other capabilities? Thanks for your help.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 18, 2011)

Writing code on your computer does not eliminate it as a media editor.


----------



## rickself (Jul 19, 2011)

My question is:What programs are out there that I can do this? Is there an application I can run? Is there a compiler or editor of some type for me to be able to do this?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 19, 2011)

Everything you need is included with your G5, or is available for download.

You can download the XCode package from Apple's App Store for $5, and that includes cc, gcc, g++, and a whole slew of other compilers.  Used in conjunction with a simple text editor, right there you have everything you'll ever need to compile and run command-line programs.

Mac OS X also comes with several scripting languages like php, perl, and python.

You can also use full-blown IDEs for Java development as well.  Simply google "Eclipse" or "Netbeans" or simply use the command-line java and javac programs.

Since you didn't specify what kind of development environment you'd like to use (IDE vs. command-line text editing), what language you'd like to use (strongly-typed vs. weakly-typed, scripting, embedded, compiled, interpreted), nor what you intend on doing with these programs (Mac-only development, cross-platform development, web development, GUIs, etc.), that's about as much information as we can give you.

If you could expand and be extremely specific about the aforementioned points, we can give you a lot more detail about programming on your Mac.


----------



## rickself (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, EDCC.
I just want to be able to write simple executable "programs" that will help with my assignments. One of the students has mentioned Perl and I have no idea what it is. I have used a Mac in Prepress since the early days (MacPlus) and know the Mac can do a whole lot more than I realize. I want to be able to enter in, for instance one of our assignments, a student name and three grades. The program will total or average and write to the screen.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 19, 2011)

That type of program wouldn't be difficult to do in a shell scripting language, like bash or tcsh, and you can create a script in a text file that can be executed from the command-line.

perl would also be a viable option for this as well.

As for exactly how to write that program in any of those languages, that would be something reserved for your IT courses.

What specific languages have they taught you in your classes?


----------



## rickself (Jul 19, 2011)

Currently it is algorithm, pseudocode and the basic understanding of programming. Upcoming courses deal more with the web design. This one that I am competing may be the only section with programming, but I would like to do more. I only have a week and a half left in the block (9 weeks) so maybe I'm worrying over nothing. I just really want to be able to do small apps for work that could help tally time sheets - that type of stuff.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like they're doing it in the right order, then!  I must take an aside here and commend you on your choice of programming learning methodology: since you're taking it within a structured environment, you will already be leaps and bounds ahead of those "self-taught" programmers... the one, big reason being that someone (or something) can stand over your shoulder, point at some code you've written, and say, "That's not the right way to do that, and this is why it's not the right way.  Here is the right way to do that, and this is why it's the right way."

Too many self-taught programmers self-teach themselves bad habits that are difficult or even impossible to break and re-learn later on, down the road.

Kudos to you.

So, with that being said, I think you're on the right path, and I think your course curriculum will teach you how to program when the time is right.  A fundamental understanding of algorithm development and program structure is integral to being able to write even the simplest of programs.

Do your web design courses focus on any "interactivity" in the design?  Are they courses geared toward the HTML structure of a page, or are they "design" courses that teach you color theory and the like?  Will they be teaching you dynamic programming, in which you'll be able to use a scripting language like php to make the web pages you design more "dynamic?"


----------



## rickself (Jul 19, 2011)

My next block will be isng photoshop.
October begins IT/Web Design using Dreamweaver
December is CSS, HTML DHTML, and XHTML
The final class in January is Javascript and Web 2.0.
Then I graduate with my AA.
Not bad for a prepress grandpa at 55!

Thanks for the encouragement.

I just do not know where to get these compilers, editors, and how to set them up so I don't trash my system.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 19, 2011)

*Photoshop* and *Dreamweaver* are commercial software titles from Adobe. CSS, HTML, DHTML, and XHTML are not compiled. They are plain text mark-up languages that are rendered by your browser. [Microsoft has the Compiled HTML format (.chm), but I digress.] JavaScript is scripting language that is executed by your browser. It is not compiled. Web 2.0 refers to new ways in which the Internet is used. It is not new software. Web 1.0 was primarily about information retrieval. Web 2.0 is primarily about interaction and collaboration. However, Timothy Berners-Lee invented the World Wide Web as a way for scientists to collaborate on their research, the difference between Web 1.0 and Web 2.0 is a distinction without a difference. If there is a difference, then Web 2.0 realizes the potential of the WWW for non-technical private citizens.

However, none of that will help you to pass your courses. If you want to purchase the commercial software that you will study, then you may secure it at educational prices. Perhaps, your college bookstore has it for sale. Beyond that, you need a text editor. *Text Edit* is free with your OS. Numerous other free text editors are available on the Intenet wherever software is available for download.


----------



## rickself (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow.
Why do I feel like I just got poked in the eye?
Thanks for the reply and history lesson.

All I wanted was to find out if I needed special software to play with codes, find out how code worked, etc.

I think I got my answer from ElDiabloConCaca.


----------

